# Ribbon Cube (Solutions wanted)



## cubeschrauber (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello, i've written a small cube simulation program for a cube i called the "Ribbon Cube". It's similar but not equal to the Rubik's cube. I can solve the 3x3x3 version but currently not the 2x2x2.

If someone is interested to try download it from Ribbon Cube.

There's also an Android app available in the android market.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 11, 2011)

Seen http://www.glidingcube.com/home.htm?

(Also, it's not that hard to find useful commutators. EDIT: e.g. this.)


----------



## cubeschrauber (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, i got already a hint to the gliding cube page. In contrast this one seems to allow also moves like the traditional Rubik's cube. But if you don't use these moves it's essentially the same. In my opinion it's also comparable to Oskar van Deventer's slidey (2x2x2) which looks different at a first glance but the permutations are the same as far as i can tell.

Anyway, can you give some hints how to find such commutators?


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL,See it http://www.glidingcube.com/home.htm


----------



## cubeschrauber (Jun 21, 2011)

In fact is much easier. Solve the bottom face then all stripes near the bottom, in case of 3x3x3 the middle (horizontal stripes). For the 3x3x3 i found something like M F M' F' quite helpful to finish the top 4 stripes (and with it the top face). For the 2x2x2 i got a hint from a german speedcuber (www.speedcubers.de), it's R F' R' F (which also works on the 3x3x3) and rotates the tiles around a corner.

From the same forum i got a new idea for a cube which seems to be more complicated. It looks like a traditional 4x4x4 but the inner slices are connected to the outer by doing the half turn of the outer. You may try it by downloading this Windows simulator. Probably again it's well known, but i don't know it.


----------

